# les y las



## Magmod

_¿Cuál es la frase correcta entre lo siguiente?:_

Esta carretera *les* lleva a Madrid
Esta carretera *las* lleva a Madrid
Saludos


----------



## space2006

Creo que sería la segunda, pues es el complemento directo


----------



## brygg mellanrost

depende del sentido

¿se refiere a viajeras (todas femininas) o un grupo de viajeros?


----------



## brygg mellanrost

hola

the rule for the direct object is
*le* or *les* for males - or in the plural, for a mixed group (lo and los are used but normally in S America)
*la* or *las* only for females


----------



## mpr127

los dos son correctos, solo cambia el contexto

"Esta carretera *les* lleva a Madrid", es correcta cuando se refiere aun grupo (2 o mas) de personas (masculinos y/o femeninos), (aqui "les" es con genero neutro para plural )

mientras que  
"Esta carretera *las* lleva a Madrid" es solo para un grupo (2 o mas) de mujeres ( o femeninos)

 Miguel


----------



## Magmod

Claro. Muchas gracias a todos por responder 
Estoy de acuerdo con Space2006, porque en inglés es así:

This highway takes them to Madrid. > them > CD.
Pero mi pregunta es sobre el uso de CI o CD con llevar:
En otras palabras ¿cuál es la frase correcta:? 

Esta carretera *les* lleva a Madrid
[*]Esta carretera *los* lleva a Madrid
Saludos_ _


----------



## bellotojuanfra

*Puede ser sustituido por los pronombres le, les: *
*Di un beso a María **Þ** LE di un beso** (nunca LA di un beso)*
*Di un beso a los chicos **Þ** LES di un beso**.*
*Cuando el **CD**se sustituye también por lo/la/los/las, el CI se conmuta por SE y no por LE / LES:*
*Llevé un libro a Joaquín **Þ*
*LE**CI** llevé un libroCD *
*LO**CD** llevé a JoaquínCI *
*SE**CI** LOCD llevé*


----------



## mnewcomb71

I disagree with what has been said here.  It should be "las" or "los" depending on if it is masculine or feminine.

The idea of saying "les" is generally a Spain thing and it is called "leísmo" when the direct object pronoun is replaced by the indirect object pronoun.  It is gramatically incorrect but accepted.


----------



## bellotojuanfra

mnewcomb71 said:


> I disagree with what has been said here. It should be "las" or "los" depending on if it is masculine or feminine.
> 
> The idea of saying "les" is generally a Spain thing and it is called "leísmo" when the direct object pronoun is replaced by the indirect object pronoun. It is gramatically incorrect but accepted.


 
El uso generalizado del uso de le como complemento directo cuando se refiere a un nombre masculino ha terminado por ser admitido por la Real Academia Española, y el uso ha venido a matizar un tanto la norma anterior. De esta manera, son correctos:
_A Juan lo encontré en la puerta del cine. _
_A Juan le encontré en la puerta del cine_

Pero no si se refiere a un nombre femenino:
_A Inés la encontré a la puerta del cine _
Así, sería incorrecto decir: 
_A Inés le encontré a la puerta del cine_


----------



## OcrT

Esta carretea LOS lleva a.....


----------



## brygg mellanrost

mnewcomb71 said:


> I disagree with what has been said here. It should be "las" or "los" depending on if it is masculine or feminine.
> 
> The idea of saying "les" is generally a Spain thing and it is called "leísmo" when the direct object pronoun is replaced by the indirect object pronoun. It is gramatically incorrect but accepted.


 
Hullo!

It is wrong to dismiss the use of *le* because it is a "Spain thing". 

*Le* is not gramatically incorrect when it refers to a male person in the direct object. Although leísmo is condemned by the Spanish Royal Academy, *le* is recognised as correct in that case.

However, the Academy does not, for some reason, recognise *les* here. Thus, 

veo a Juan >> le veo 

is correct, whereas 

veo a Juan y Fílipe >> les veo

is incorrect - according to the Academy, even though it is accepted/preferred by some Spaniards and often specified as correct in grammar books.


----------



## Cam367

Hay mucho leísta por aquí. Un día de estos me suicido.


----------



## Magmod

Cam367 said:


> Hay mucho leísta por aquí. Un día de estos me suicido.


 Claro Cam, pero antes de suicidarte ¿Cuál es tu opción como un nativo?


----------



## Tanglewood

I think I must be misunderstanding something here.  We have been taught that it is grammatically correct to use the _indirect_ object after a verb and referring to people.  Therefore 'les' would be correct, wouldn't it?

eg.  Voy a ver a mis padres.  Voy a verles.


----------



## HEALTH

Let's transform these sentences using pronouns:

 Esta carretera lleva a estos hombres a Madrid ( El complemento directo es  masculino plural)

*Esta carretera los lleva a Madrid (*El pronombre es masculino y plural)

Esta carretera lleva a estas personas a Madrid ( El complemento directo es femenino y plural)

*Esta carretera las lleva a Madrid ( *El pronombre es femenino y plural)


----------



## HEALTH

voy a ver a mis padres ( *voy a verles) MASCULINO*
voy a ver a mis amigas ( *voy a verlas) FEMENINO*


----------



## Cam367

Use "les" if it is an indirect objetc.
Use "los" if it is a male direct object.
Use "las" if it is a female direct object.

Voy a ver a mis padres. Voy a verlos.
Voy a ver a mis hermanas. Voy a verlas.
Voy a dar un regalo a mis hijos. Voy a darles un regalo.

Be carefull with people in Spain. There is/are? a lot of "leístas" here.
Many people say: "voy a verles". And that is WRONG.


----------



## Magmod

HEALTH said:


> Esta carretera lleva a estas personas a Madrid ( El complemento directo es femenino y plural)


  Pero *esta persona* se refiere a persona masculino y femenino ¿no? 

 Tambien *los* se refiere a una mezcla de sexos ¿no?


----------



## Cam367

Nombres femeninos en español que pueden referirse a hombres:
- la persona.
- la parte contratante de la primera parte.
- la vecindad.
- la gente.
- la comunidad.
- la prole.
- la hermandad.

¿alguna más?


----------



## skysneezer

*le* y _*les*_ también se usan en contextos de tratamiento más formales, de cortesía y respeto. Por ejemplo, le oigo (a usted) o les admiro (a ustedes) y esto es aceptable. En este caso equivalen a te y os (segunda persona) y son complemento directo. El caso de _*esta carretera les lleva a Madrid*_, podría interpretarse como _*esta carretera os lleva a Madrid*_ y sería correcto en ese contexto, funcionando como CD


----------



## Cam367

No estoy de acuerdo.
Esta carretera los lleva a ustedes a Madrid 
Esta carretera les lleva a ustedes a Madrid 

Reconozco que se utiliza mucho, pero no es correcto lo que propones. 
¿De qué zona de España eres?

Yo soy Andaluz. En Andalucía no somos leístas, por eso me suena mal lo que a tí te suena perfectamente. Lo que me temo es que la RAE terminará aceptándolo por tener un uso muy extendido, como ya me contó otro forero. Soy una persona partidaria de la estanqueidad en el lenguaje y por eso me molesta esto.

Saludos


----------



## cls

Estoy convencido de que uno debe usar lo o la por complemento directo. Sin embargo, después de hacer una búsqueda de esta estructura gramática ‘se le considera’ por Internet en comparación a ‘se lo considera’ y ‘se la considera’. 

_Me parece que la mayoría de hispanohablantes usa le. Lo que no entiendo es por que los maestros de español no les habían explicado a sus alumnos este error hace anos para que pudieran eliminar el mal uso de le. Hay que ser determinado para encontrar lo que es correcto porque lo que es común a veces es lo que es incorrecto. _

La afirmación de arriba es de otro foro pero aplica igualmente por esta discusión.

Hay que usar lo, la, los, las = CD y le =CI. Pero estoy muy desilusionado con la falta de concordancia del idioma en su uso popular.Y para los estudiantes del idioma tristemente necesitamos entender las dos formas pero poner en practica sola una.

Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Cam367 said:


> Hay mucho leísta por aquí. Un día de estos me suicido.


 
¡Vamos hombre! no se me suicide por tan poca cosa. 

Ivy29


----------



## cls

¿Debo decir por el complemento directo o para el complemento directo?


----------



## San

Magmod said:


> _¿Cuál es la frase correcta entre lo siguiente?:_
> Esta carretera *les* lleva a Madrid (les = a ustedes)
> 
> Esta carretera *las* lleva a Madrid (las = a ustedes / a ellas)
> 
> Saludos



La primera frase es un leísmo de cortesía, que se considera aceptable por la RAE, y se da en zonas por otro lado no leístas. Si les no se refiere a ustedes sino a ellos o ellas su uso está considerado por la RAE como impropio de la norma culta.

Por otra parte no hay que confundir lo aceptado por la rae con lo que se usa. Puedes usar le para el CD de persona masculina singular, los para el plural, lo para cosa singular, y la/las para los CD femeninos, pero eso no quiere decir que exista un dialecto real donde la gente hable así. Al menos yo no lo conozco.

Si hablamos de Madrid por ejemplo, puedes ver continuamente aplicar el le a mujeres para el CD (incluso en artículos de prensa), puedes oír gente usando el le para cosa (ese cromo todavía no le tengo), puedes leer artículos en periódicos de internet con laísmo, etc.

Yo soy un hablante nativo de español, que ha estado escolarizado, y no creo que fuera capaz de usar de manera coherente ningún sistema leísta real (de alguna zona en concreto), porque nunca nadie me lo ha enseñado. Por eso siempre me sorprende el interés que muestran los estudiantes extranjeros en aprender el leísmo, para mí no tiene mucho sentido salvo que estés estudiando español sobre el terreno, en alguna zona leísta.


----------



## Magmod

Tanglewood said:


> I think I must be misunderstanding something here. We have been taught that it is grammatically correct to use the _indirect_ object after a verb and referring to people . Therefore 'les' would be correct, wouldn't it?
> 
> eg. Voy a ver *a* mis padres. Voy a verles.


 
NB: esta *a *es personal y tiene nada que ver con indicar el CI ( indirect object) sino CD 

Por ejemplo 

Voy a ver el libro
= voy a verlo
Voy a darle el libro = I'm going to give (*to*) you/him/her the book
Sin embargo en este foro muchos están diciendo:

Voy a darla el libro = I'm going to give her the book


----------



## OcrT

"Esta carretera les lleva a Madrid", tambien esta bien dicho. Pero lo mas correcto es "Esta carretera los lleva a Madrid"


----------



## cls

San said:


> La primera frase es un leísmo de cortesía, que se considera aceptable por la RAE, y se da en zonas por otro lado no leístas. Si les no se refiere a ustedes sino a ellos o ellas su uso está considerado por la RAE como impropio de la norma culta.
> 
> Puedes usar le para el CD de persona masculina singular, los para el plural, lo para cosa singular, y la/las para los CD femeninos.
> 
> 
> 
> Aceptable pero impropio = le como CD de persona masculina singular.
> Aceptable pero impropio = les como CD de persona pero solo (a ustedes)
> No aceptable = les como CD de persona (a ellos o ellas)
> Aceptable por todos = le como CI de persona singular.
> Aceptable por todos = les como CI de persona plural.
> 
> San is this correct?


----------



## cls

San said:


> Si hablamos de Madrid por ejemplo, puedes ver continuamente aplicar el le a mujeres para el CD (incluso en artículos de prensa), puedes oír gente usando el le para cosa (ese cromo todavía no le tengo), puedes leer artículos en periódicos de internet con laísmo, etc.
> 
> Por eso siempre me sorprende el interés que muestran los estudiantes extranjeros en aprender el leísmo, para mí no tiene mucho sentido salvo que estés estudiando español sobre el terreno, en alguna zona leísta.


Lo que pasa es que cuando un extranjero lee un articulo en la prensa, Internet, u otra forma de comunicación. El escritor no conforme a las normas gramaticales del país donde vive pero al país donde nació. Por ejemplo un articulo de prensa pudiera ser escrito en Colombia pero el escritor es de España. Un artículo es de Estados Unidos y esta escrito en español pero el escritor es de España.Yo no creo que el va a pensar que tiene que cambiar las palabras por los extranjeros. Por eso, aunque no tenemos un deseo personal de aprender leistas estamos obligados a hacerlo.Y hay muchos españoles que tiene buenos puestos en el campo de comunicación pero no se conformen a las reglas o normas de los otros países de las Américas que hablan español.

Saludos


----------



## San

cls said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> 
> La primera frase es un leísmo de cortesía, que se considera aceptable por la RAE, y se da en zonas por otro lado no leístas. Si les no se refiere a ustedes sino a ellos o ellas su uso está considerado por la RAE como impropio de la norma culta.
> 
> Puedes usar le para el CD de persona masculina singular, los para el plural, lo para cosa singular, y la/las para los CD femeninos.
> 
> 
> 
> Aceptable pero impropio = le como CD de persona masculina singular.
> Aceptable pero impropio = les como CD de persona pero solo (a ustedes)
> No aceptable = les como CD de persona (a ellos o ellas)
> Aceptable por todos = le como CI de persona singular.
> Aceptable por todos = les como CI de persona plural.
> 
> San is this correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, eso es, al menos como norma general. Luego existen determinadas clases de verbos o de estructuras gramaticales sobre los que se pueden hacer otro tipo de consideraciones, como puedes ver en la página que el DPD dedica al leísmo: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=le%EDsmo
Click to expand...


----------



## Ivy29

brygg mellanrost said:


> Hullo!
> 
> It is wrong to dismiss the use of *le* because it is a "Spain thing".
> 
> *Le* is not gramatically incorrect when it refers to a male person in the direct object. Although leísmo is condemned by the Spanish Royal Academy, *le* is recognised as correct in that case.
> 
> However, the Academy does not, for some reason, recognise *les* here. Thus,
> 
> veo a Juan >> le veo
> 
> is correct, whereas
> 
> veo a Juan y Fílipe >> les veo
> *Veo a Juan Y felipe = los veo.*
> *Veo a Juan y María = Les veo.*
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Magmod

Para concluir ¿Cuál es la correcta frase:

Así tiene al marido y a los hijas, a base de latas y congelados 
Like that she has her husband and daughters on a diet based on canned and frozen food 
Mi intento es así:

Así ella *los* tiene 
Así ella *les* tiene 
Saludos


----------



## Magmod

Magmod said:


> Para concluir ¿Cuál es la correcta frase:
> 
> Así tiene al marido y a los hijas, a base de latas y congelados
> Like that she has her husband and daughters on a diet based on canned and frozen food
> Mi intento es así:
> 
> Así ella *los* tiene
> Así ella *les* tiene
> Saludos


perdona 

Mi intento de nueve es así:

Así ella *los* tiene  > them > CD
Así ella *les* tiene  > leísmo


----------



## Manupi

brygg mellanrost said:


> hola
> 
> the rule for the direct object is
> *le* or *les* for males - or in the plural, for a mixed group (lo and los are used but normally in S America)No, "le" would be accepted when refered to persons, but it's not the most correct form. "Le/les" would be the *indirect object*. Actually, in some parts of Spain tend to use always "le/les", even with femenine direct object, which is a mistake.
> *la* or *las* only for females


The correct rule for *direct object* would be:
*Masculine:*
*lo/los*
*Femenine:*
*la/las*


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:


> perdona
> 
> Mi intento de nueve es así:
> 
> Así ella *los* tiene  > them > CD
> Así ella *les* tiene  > leísmo


 
Cuiando el *sexo* de las personas es *diferente* es mejor usar LE pues no tienen referencia de sexo.
Si dices LOS ( se refiere a masculino ( ellos) y no incluye a ellas.

*así ella les tiene* ( her *husband*= masculino y daughters = hijas, feminine).

Ivy29


----------



## Manupi

Ivy29 said:


> brygg mellanrost said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hullo!
> 
> It is wrong to dismiss the use of *le* because it is a "Spain thing".
> 
> *Le* is not gramatically incorrect when it refers to a male person in the direct object. Although leísmo is condemned by the Spanish Royal Academy, *le* is recognised as correct in that case.
> 
> However, the Academy does not, for some reason, recognise *les* here. Thus,
> 
> veo a Juan >> le veo
> 
> is correct, whereas
> 
> veo a Juan y Fílipe >> les veo
> *Veo a Juan Y felipe = los veo.*
> *Veo a Juan y María = Les veo. Los veo*
> 
> Ivy29
Click to expand...


----------



## Anakin59

Creo que tambien depende de como se hable en cada lugar. En Argentina el "les" no se usa. Nosotros decimos
"esta carretera los lleva" (en realidad tampoco decimos carretera)
o voy a ver a mis padres: voy a verlos.


----------



## San

Ivy29 said:


> Cuiando el *sexo* de las personas es *diferente* es mejor usar LE pues no tienen referencia de sexo.
> Si dices LOS ( se refiere a masculino ( ellos) y no incluye a ellas.
> 
> *así ella les tiene* ( her *husband*= masculino y daughters = hijas, feminine).
> 
> Ivy29



No salgo de mi asombro, creía que el leísmo era algo más que nada de ciertas regiones de España. En cualquier caso la explicación que das todavía me extraña más, los incluye a ellos y a ellas por supuesto, al menos en la variedad regional que yo hablo y en el español "estándar". Creo que se llama masculino genérico o algo así: _Voy a ver a mis padres --> Voy a verlos_


----------



## kios_01

San said:


> La primera frase es un leísmo de cortesía, que se considera aceptable por la RAE, y se da en zonas por otro lado no leístas. Si les no se refiere a ustedes sino a ellos o ellas su uso está considerado por la RAE como impropio de la norma culta.
> 
> Por otra parte no hay que confundir lo aceptado por la rae con lo que se usa. Puedes usar le para el CD de persona masculina singular, los para el plural, lo para cosa singular, y la/las para los CD femeninos, pero eso no quiere decir que exista un dialecto real donde la gente hable así. Al menos yo no lo conozco.
> 
> Si hablamos de Madrid por ejemplo, puedes ver continuamente aplicar el le a mujeres para el CD (incluso en artículos de prensa), puedes oír gente usando el le para cosa (ese cromo todavía no le tengo), puedes leer artículos en periódicos de internet con laísmo, etc.
> 
> Yo soy un hablante nativo de español, que ha estado escolarizado, y no creo que fuera capaz de usar de manera coherente ningún sistema leísta real (de alguna zona en concreto), porque nunca nadie me lo ha enseñado. Por eso siempre me sorprende el interés que muestran los estudiantes extranjeros en aprender el leísmo, para mí no tiene mucho sentido salvo que estés estudiando español sobre el terreno, en alguna zona leísta.


 
Así que cuando se refiere a "usted" o a "ustedes", se puede usar "le" y "les" como una forma de cortesía.

Pues, por ejemplo, un reportero, hablando con la presidenta, puede decirle "*¿Los senadores le van a acompañar a la señora allí?*" ¿Correcto?

Hmmm...¿también se puede decir "*¿Los senadores la van a acompañar a la señora allí?*" en la misma situación? ¿O sólo se puede usar cuando, por ejemplo, el reportero le plantea la misma pregunta al secretario de prensa de la presidenta?


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

kios_01 said:


> Así que cuando se refiere a "usted" o a "ustedes", se puede usar "le" y "les" como una forma de cortesía.
> 
> Pues, por ejemplo, un reportero, hablando con la presidenta, puede decirle "*¿Los senadores le van a acompañar a la señora allí?*" ¿Correcto?
> 
> Hmmm...¿también se puede decir "*¿Los senadores la van a acompañar a la señora allí?*" en la misma situación? ¿O sólo se puede usar cuando, por ejemplo, el reportero le plantea la misma pregunta al secretario de prensa de la presidenta?



*¿Los senadores la van a acompañar a la señora allí?
*Se puede decir esto pero me suena mejor sin "a la señora". Actualmente, me suena mejor poner "la" en lugar de "le".

Esta carretera *los* lleva a Madrid. (Masculino/Mezclado plural)
Esta carretera *las* lleva a Madrid.(Femenino plural)

"Le/Les" wouldn't be correct in this sentence, it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Jellby

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Esta carretera *los* lleva a Madrid. (Masculino/Mezclado plural)
> Esta carretera *las* lleva a Madrid.(Femenino plural)
> 
> "Le/Les" wouldn't be correct in this sentence, it doesn't make any sense.



Esta carretera *les* lleva (a ustedes) a Madrid.  leísmo de cortesía


----------



## San

kios_01 said:


> Así que cuando se refiere a "usted" o a "ustedes", se puede usar "le" y "les" como una forma de cortesía.
> 
> Pues, por ejemplo, un reportero, hablando con la presidenta, puede decirle "*¿Los senadores le van a acompañar a la señora allí?*" ¿Correcto?



Sí, aunque el leísmo de cortesía es mucho más raro en femenino, o sea, lo normal es oír "la" incluso en zonas dónde existe el leísmo de cortesía, que por otra parte sólo tiene sentido  donde no existe el leísmo general.



> Hmmm...¿también se puede decir "*¿Los senadores la van a acompañar a la señora allí?*" en la misma situación? ¿O sólo se puede usar cuando, por ejemplo, el reportero le plantea la misma pregunta al secretario de prensa de la presidenta?


No sólo se puede sino que es lo más correcto. Además, si te refieres a una tercera persona ya no tiene sentido el leísmo de cortesía, debes usar "la". Precisamente este tipo de leísmo existe para diferenciar cuando empleas la tercera persona para hablar de usted/ustedes y cuando para hablar de él/ellos. Y esta distinción sólo tiene sentido cuando hablas con gente que usa los pronombres igual que tú, sino no te entienden 

Si digo _¿Quiere usted que le lleve a casa? (a un hombre), _un leísta no sabe si me refiero a él o a una tercera persona, alguien que es no leísta en absoluto tampoco lo sabe, y además piensa que yo soy leísta. Sólo alguien que conoce el leísmo de cortesía y sabe que yo lo empleo, porque somos paisanos, entiende que me refiero exactamente a él y no a otra persona.

Como ves es lo suficientemente complicado como para que sólo te preocupes de usar los pronombres en la forma estándar_ 
_


----------



## kios_01

San said:


> Como ves es lo suficientemente complicado como para que sólo te preocupes de usar los pronombres en la forma estándar_ _


 
Claro que sí. Tuve que leer todo lo que escribiste otra vez para entender mejor. ¡Que lío!

Gracias a los que han contestado a mis preguntas.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Jellby said:


> Esta carretera *les* lleva (a ustedes) a Madrid.  leísmo de cortesía



Yes but really, leísmo is incorrect.


----------



## Jellby

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Yes but really, leísmo is incorrect.



According to DPD (bold type is mine):

Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, *debe considerarse aceptable*, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente_ y similares.

I don't think "debe considerarse aceptable" means "incorrect". That does not mean it's preferred, though.


----------



## Ivy29

Manupi said:


> Veo a Juan y Marías, les veo.
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

San said:


> No salgo de mi asombro, creía que el leísmo era algo más que nada de ciertas regiones de España. En cualquier caso la explicación que das todavía me extraña más, los incluye a ellos y a ellas por supuesto, al menos en la variedad regional que yo hablo y en el español "estándar". Creo que se llama masculino genérico o algo así: _Voy a ver a mis padres --> Voy a verlos_


 
*No te asombres* = padres = es un nombre de dos ( mamá y papá) si te refiere a ellos se supone mujer y hombre.
PERO si digo veo a Juan y María , yo les veo. Si digo *LOS* veo se supone que *no incluye a los dos de sexo* distinto por lo menos por acá.

Ivy29


----------



## Perico Nuevo

mnewcomb71 said:


> I disagree with what has been said here.  It should be "las" or "los" depending on if it is masculine or feminine.
> 
> The idea of saying "les" is generally a Spain thing and it is called "leísmo" when the direct object pronoun is replaced by the indirect object pronoun.  It is gramatically incorrect but accepted.



¡Alguien de EE UU no puede decir tal cosas!


----------

